# Overall tips



## Goose102 (May 18, 2006)

Could someone post up a tip guide that just tells the basics.

Like how to fix a shank, hook, draw, top, hitting thin, fat, hitting it too low, and too high(popping it up), and everything else.

I would truely appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Goose, 

To answer this question fully would mean writing a small book.

It may be better to start where you feel you are having the most issues and building on that.

Whats your biggest concern right now with your game? If you answer "all of the above" and that is running through your mind before you hit a ball, then im not surprised you are having a hard time


----------



## Goose102 (May 18, 2006)

The most trouble i am haveing right now is drawing the ball with my drives. I mean my game is pretty good. I usually shoot about 88. Today my drives were decent. I acually drove a par 4 today at the country club. 

Other than that, i sometimes hit my balls really high in the air. This may be due to tee-ing the ball up too high. 

Also, sometimes i hit my irons really low. Whats causes this? My 8-7 iron's trajectory is very low kind of about halfway from the ground to where the ball should be.

These are my main problems here. Thanks.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

for your driver keep your head down

for your low irons put the ball back in your stances and make more of a downward swing and make sure the divot is after the ball.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Regarding the driver, make sure that you are not striking down on the ball, this can cause it to rise up, plateau then drop with no roll. Try to imagine sweeping the ball off the tee when you are just starting to make the club head rise.

Regarding the irons, keep an eye on where the ball is in relation to your stance. The further forward in your stance the higher the ball will / should go.

Make sure that at address the club head is square and you are not closing it, or reducing the loft by having your hands to far forward.

Hope that helps


----------



## Goose102 (May 18, 2006)

It does. Also does not keeping your leading shoulder down have a lot to do with hitting the ball fat?

Also, with irons, are your suppose to always hit down on the ball rather than scoop it? I know trying to scoop the ball will cause shanks and fat shots.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Goose102 said:


> It does. Also does not keeping your leading shoulder down have a lot to do with hitting the ball fat?
> 
> Also, with irons, are your suppose to always hit down on the ball rather than scoop it? I know trying to scoop the ball will cause shanks and fat shots.


You should have your shoulders rising slightly when addressing the ball with your driver not down. This wont help fat shots and the odd power slice and sky shot.

With your irons you are trying to brush the top of the grass and make contact with the back of the ball just before hitting the ground.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

Goose102 said:


> Could someone post up a tip guide that just tells the basics.
> 
> Like how to fix a shank, hook, draw, top, hitting thin, fat, hitting it too low, and too high(popping it up), and everything else.
> 
> I would truely appreciate it. Thanks.


http://gzi.mine.nu:65433/golf/troubleshoot.htm


----------



## Topher (Sep 17, 2006)

Goose102 said:


> It does. Also does not keeping your leading shoulder down have a lot to do with hitting the ball fat?
> 
> Also, with irons, are your suppose to always hit down on the ball rather than scoop it? I know trying to scoop the ball will cause shanks and fat shots.


keeping the shoulder down i think is posed to be more relative than literal... from what ive read and learned keeping your shoulder down is talkin about keeping your shoulders square instead of chicken winging and pullin a major slice or something... is that right?


----------

